# Mole in Großenbrode



## uweuwe (1. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen
vor einiger Zeit (2 Jahre) war ich in Großenbrode auf der Mole am Sportboothafen angeln.
Geht das jetzt auch noch?
Ich habe gehört, daß die Mole wieder für Angler gesperrt wurde.
Bitte schnelle Info, da ich Sonntag dorthin will.
Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (2. Mai 2002)

*Moin*

Moin Uwe,
und herzlich Willkommen im Board.

Ich angel auch ab und an mal auf der Mole, allerdings ist Sie in der Hauptsaison gesperrt. Ich weiß nur nicht genau ob die nicht schon am 15.04. anfängt. Allerdings im Mai solltest Du davon ausgehen das Angeln nicht mehr gestattet ist. Ich kann mich irren, aber wir haben einige aus der Gegend hier im AB, vielleicht schaffen die Jungs es noch bis Samstag zu posten 

<center>*>>Preisausschreiben Zeichen 12 =  . <<*</center


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Mai 2002)

Moin Leute !!!
Ich hab noch nichts von einer Sperrung der Mole gehört.
Habe einen Kumpel im Rathaus bei dem ich mich mal schlau machen werde.


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Mai 2002)

Ich habe meinen Bekannten noch nicht erreicht, war aber dafür heute auf der Mole.
Ein Verbotsschild war da jedenfalls nicht.
Wie gesagt, ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern das es jemals verboten gewesen ist.
Ich versuche aber auch noch mal meinen Kumpel im Rathaus per Mail zu erwischen.


----------



## wulfy3 (3. Mai 2002)

Hi,
ich habe im letzten Sommer dort geangelt und war bei weitem nicht der Einzige. Die Seebrücke soll in der Hauptsaison für Angler zumindest tagsüber wenn die Touris da sind gesperrt sein, na ja etwas Rücksichtnahme ist ja auch kein Problem. Viel Spaß beim angeln und Petri Heil
Gruß wulfy3 :q


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Mai 2002)

Moin Leute,
Ich hab heute endlich `ne Mail von meinem Bekannten aus dem Rathaus-Großenbrode bekommen.
Die Mole ist für Angler weiterhin frei !!!!! :z 
Wenn alle schön ihren Müll wieder mitnehmen wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.


----------



## angeltreff (18. Mai 2002)

> Wenn alle schön ihren Müll wieder mitnehmen wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.



Voll meine Zustimmung - Verbote kommen nie aus dem Kalten, sondern meist haben Pappnasen unter uns wenigstens eine Teilschuld an diversen Verboten. Siehe Angeln im Hafen Stralsund.

Olaf


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (18. Mai 2002)

Stimme ich Dir Voll zu Olaf.
Die Molen von Puttgarden sind schließlich auch wegen der vermeintlichen &quot;Angler&quot; gesperrt worden. Schade, aber leider lernen es einige nie.


----------

